

Apple apply for trademark of the term 'startup' in Australia - akent
http://tmwatch.net/2013/08/28/apple-hoping-to-trade-mark-the-term-startup/

======
a3n
I think "computer" isn't taken yet. Somebody ought to jump on that.

